# Fastest  Browser..(based on personal experience)



## Sathish (Oct 1, 2008)

*Fastest  Browser....*

this is not just start another browser war..

which browser is the fastest browser in the world based on user's experience who are using


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

Firefox. It beats the hell out of webkit based chrome and midori on my system when it comes to sheer speed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2008)

Where is the option for OmniWeb?
I'm with Safari and OmniWeb.Fast,pretty and light.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

I found IE8 Beta 2 2 be really really fast


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

i voted for firefox


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 2, 2008)

actully oprera and firefox are equally matched


----------



## amc888 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am a firefox user. But in the matter of browsing speed opera rocks.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 2, 2008)

i have both opera and Firefox..
but my experience is Firefox is slightly faster than opera..

i request the guys to test all the browsers before they will vote..
once again i reminds..
my intention of this poll is to expose the result only based on the user's experience. 
pl co-operate..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2008)

My primary browser is Opera and where as my personal experience is concerned .. firefox has given me higher speed that Opera. who cares abt speed . I Love Opera


----------



## Sathish (Oct 2, 2008)

Charan said:


> who cares abt speed . I Love Opera




can i have ask you the reason for why you dont have give the important to the speed..???
do you have any special reason to love opera..??


----------



## amizdu (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm an Opera fan, so I voted for it. It is sure very fast, but I have noticed that Webkit-based browsers are almost equally fast and with *some* sites, they are faster.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2008)

Betruger said:


> can i have ask you the reason for why you dont have give the important to the speed..???
> do you have any special reason to love opera..??


Interface and features. What else is there to debate upon between browsers, except maybe resources usage ?


----------



## vish786 (Oct 2, 2008)

when it comes to speed nothing beats opera.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, I like OPERA for everything. It is the best browser for me. I feel very comfortable while using OPERA.


----------



## R2K (Oct 2, 2008)

tweak firefox and u won't even think of another browser..............firefox just rocks


----------



## sourav123 (Oct 2, 2008)

Voted for Opera. The mobile version is also faster than most (if not all) of the competitiors.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

According to me Apple Safari is the fastest as it does not provides any kind of security facilities and checks so data transfer is faster.
BUT FIREFOX HAS BOTH SPEED AND SECURITY. So FIREFOX RULEZZZ.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2008)

ax3 said:


> +1 2 Ff ......



+1


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

Firefox FTW (again)!!


----------



## Sathish (Oct 2, 2008)

i request the guys that please dont consider performance, security, stable, etc...for this poll...


Pl consider only for its speed...... speed. speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed... speed...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2008)

where is IE7 
can't say about IE8 Beta2..because I have not yet tested it


----------



## unitechy (Oct 2, 2008)

opera FTW


----------



## hellknight (Oct 2, 2008)

@sunny.. OmniWeb is good.. but its not freeware and is not available for other OS's.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 2, 2008)

Opera is the best!!!! esp. to view sites full of flash n pics
although Firefox is also good.
I hate That *&$@$*^ IE !!!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 2, 2008)

opera rocks....


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

@betruger ..how can u compare browser speeds ..all the ppl have diff net speeds at different times of a day ....what i suggest u to do is that install 5-6 browsers on ur PC and then open some flash heavy website one by one in each and then note the difference in times ..then u will really see which browser is fastest...


----------



## hahahari (Oct 2, 2008)

I love opera. Its a lot faster than FF too. The only problem with opera is it is not supported in many sites and toolbars dont work in it. If only opera was more site compatible, I would not need a backup FF installation


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2008)

^^WRONG AGAIN.

Speed is not about download speed - thats common. Speed is determined by other factors, like efficiency of rendering engine. The time taken to transfer file from internet to your PC and DISPLAY it the correct way. Its also determined by your OS, internet connection, system configuration, currently open applications, stuff in cache, various plugins like flash, java, etc.

Infact, going by pure rendering speed, NOTHING IN THE WORLD beats Lynx/Links browser. Just use it once and see. But they are the last browsers most people would think of using. Why ? Just read up wikipedia for that


----------



## kuki_295 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have ff3 and google chrome on the laptop(not very powerfull) and i have experienced it that ff takes longer to start as it takes more resources.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

> Infact, going by pure rendering speed, NOTHING IN THE WORLD beats Lynx/Links browser.


very true ..Gautam...u made me remember my 2nd yr engg days ..All of us used to go to Computer center and then type in dumb unix 386 and 486 machines at command line -->lynx *www.indiatimes.com..all in black and white ..ONLY text..and it was super duper fast


----------



## Sathish (Oct 2, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> .what i suggest u to do is that install 5-6 browsers on ur PC and then open some flash heavy website one by one in each and then note the difference in times ..then u will really see which browser is fastest...



hi friend..
I know that lot of things are under the speed and everybody have different bandwidth plans/configuration..so that i have created this thread to find their experience especially on speed..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 2, 2008)

Opera forever in speed.........ff in't too bad but speed sucks due to plugins ,ff has no match in terms of customisation.....but i love both of them........

IE7/8 sucks any time for me.....I NEVER USE IE...

have never tried  other browsers than these 3


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2008)

*Opera. Always. *

Then Chrome, Safari, FF, IE


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 2, 2008)

Betruger said:


> i have both opera and Firefox..
> but my experience is Firefox is slightly faster than opera..
> 
> i request the guys to test all the browsers before they will vote..
> ...


The browser that works faster on your machine may not work as fast on my machine. So practically, there isn't much you can do about the statistics collected in this poll. It a pure waste of time, except when you want to fight like fanboys.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 2, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> The browser that works faster on your machine may not work as fast on my machine.



can you explain this briefly plzz..

i think, browser speed is depended on the user's bandwidth plan/configuration.

but,your are not understand my view..
bcoz.. my intention of this thread is only to find the user's experience on their bandwidth/configuration and not to deciding which browser i have to use/recommend to anyone..


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, Opera 9.52 > Firefox 3 in terms of rendering speed but my personal preference is still Firefox 3.


----------



## hanuman (Oct 3, 2008)

firefox>>>>>> great greater greatest


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

YEs FF3 does, but itz feature packed and the most complete browser ever....But i still say this again

IE 8.0 Beta 2 is astonishingly beautiful, easy to navigate and fast and low on resources too


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 3, 2008)

Betruger said:


> browser speed is depended on the user's bandwidth plan/configuration.


Browser speed is not same as internet connection speed or data transfer rate. For eg: When a 64K and 512K line downloads a JPG image, how much time they consume before rendering them, discounting the download time will give you a rough idea of their 'speeds'. For example, you can see Rajbir Singh's tests on browser shoot-out.



> but,your are not understand my view..
> bcoz.. my intention of this thread is only to find the user's experience on their bandwidth/configuration and not to deciding which browser i have to use/recommend to anyone..


If you are looking for something specific, then you should mention it *prominently*. Your first post says absolutely nothing about this. So what makes you think I can give you a satisfactory reply my friend?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2008)

Betruger said:


> can i have ask you the reason for why you dont have give the important to the speed..???


I can wait for a few miliseconds more and have good patience 



> do you have any special reason to love opera..??


well there are many reasons I use Opera for.
Opera's renders the page very well, 
searching accross different websites is really simple with the search feature provided by Opera. My collegues often dont understand how the heck I search different websites by just typing the search string in the address bar 
Speed Dial. 
Superbly implimented Mouse Gestures.
And if the Opera doesnot render the page correctly I can just view the page in another browser just by Right Click > Open With 

For me as for the topic is concerned "Fastest  Browser..(*based on personal experience*)" In my personal expreience I felt Firefox is bit faster in loading pages than Opera. It doesnot mean that I will ditch Opera Completely and switch to Firefox.


----------



## Power UP (Oct 3, 2008)

FF and Opera both have somewhat same speed. Probably FF is slightly faster imo.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

FireFox All the Way.....*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:uBFUSdw5qy-aTM:*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-fired-fox.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Oct 3, 2008)

Opera. Even FF3 and Chrome couldn't match it's speed on my pc and lappy.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 3, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> For example, you can see Rajbir Singh's tests on browser shoot-out.



good shootout.. 
Now,i have an basic idea about browser speeds..
thanks for the link..

but i want more info..


----------



## chinawall (Oct 4, 2008)

well, i use opera, and i like it very much but google chrome seems to be very fast indeed.....


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 4, 2008)

It was Opera, it is Opera and (I hope) it will be Opera


----------



## Ross (Oct 4, 2008)

Firefox..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Now using safari. Best for notorious browsing


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

^^
Safari just looks good.....its no comparison to FF3 and Opera.


----------



## axxo (Nov 12, 2008)

no matter how many times you run the poll, the outcome will be firefox. With firefox hunt for browser is over. Firefox is not that much light, but given the option of customization, opera/any other browser will be down to the last step.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Opera. Always. *


Yea, Its _always_ Opera.


----------



## TeChRocK (Dec 4, 2008)

i fall in love with opera  i've been using since version 5


----------



## rjasthebest (Dec 4, 2008)

one more vote to OPERA............it is seriously is the fastest on my system which is btw pretty old now.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2008)

Opera


----------



## csczero (Dec 5, 2008)

chrome beats all ..... i was IE user


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2008)

Opera Rules


----------



## lywyre (Dec 5, 2008)

My Experience: Opera>Chrome>Firefox>IE

But, I prefer Chrome over Opera.


----------



## piyush1987 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think that google chrome is the fastest browser b coz this loads very fast, consumes low resources and loads the websites faster!!!!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 5, 2008)

well currently im using chrome........it really loads webpage very fast....
chrome > opera > firefox > IE

opera is also gud......stands tall with firefox.......
but now iam very happy with chrome and all its unmatchable functions............


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 5, 2008)

i use chrome......love it for now. no issues


----------



## Edburg (Dec 5, 2008)

I just used Opera 10 and it feels lightning fast..even better than version 9

No bugs so far in my usage..but its still alpha


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 5, 2008)

Firefox and opera tied.......lets see who takes the lead !!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 5, 2008)

firefox


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 6, 2008)

If you are using javascript heavy websites, Safari and Chrome(built on webtoolkit) will work faster than Opera, FF or IE!

BTW chrome is yet to reach a mature stage. And we all know that google products can be in BETA stage for a very long time!


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 6, 2008)

Perhaps the OP should clarify the context of "fast". If we're talking about loading times for stable releases, I'd go with FF3. I've had countless "resolving host" delays in Chrome and Opera 9.62 just isn't speedy enough. For load times though, it's a toss-up between Chrome and K-Meleon. But K-Meleon takes the cake because it has a smaller memory footprint than Chrome.
The default browser on my laptops: Firefox
Default broswer on an older PC: K-Meleon


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 6, 2008)

Opera is best in Speed, No Other browser can Beat! Yeah.


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 6, 2008)

FX 3.1 b2 with tracemonkey pwns em all


----------



## Sathish (Dec 6, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Perhaps the OP should clarify the context of "fast".



Yes. it should mean for only "loading times "irrespective of images, videos,etc..

One more thing. Chrome is becoming faster than ff..i think Google will win this war in near future.


----------



## GnuBoi (Dec 6, 2008)

Firefox is the best web browser


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 6, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Yes. it should mean for only "loading times "irrespective of images, videos,etc..
> 
> One more thing. Chrome is becoming faster than ff..i think Google will win this war in near future.


It will take a lot of time to even reach half of the market share FX currently has


----------



## Keithxm23 (Dec 6, 2008)

It's been Firefox for me. Tried Chrome and Opera too. But I still think FF3 takes the cake. I dont see a lot of difference between FF3 and Opera on my connection but I'd side with FF3 thanks to the addon experience.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 7, 2008)

who voted for Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2  ??


----------



## Sathish (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey, its mine. 
i just open the four browsers in my system and load the "ibnlive" website. 
In my dataplan, ie8 beta 2 loads quicker than others.. 
Since my intention is only to know the quick loading time instead of feature, i voted for IE8beta2.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I Think BROWSER SPEED DEPENDS on the WEB CONTENT(ads,js,applet,etc) of the page.
Varies with Websites


----------



## Sathish (Dec 7, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I Think BROWSER SPEED DEPENDS on the WEB CONTENT(ads,js,applet,etc) of the page.
> Varies with Websites


 
yes.. varies with only websites _not with browsers_.


----------



## biju amatya (Dec 7, 2008)

google chrome gets my ranking over  ie,firefox
download manager  free download manager lite version 2.5


----------



## garfield_56 (Dec 7, 2008)

my rating goes with Firefox3...i was an IE7 user but hey... firefox is sooo much faster!!!


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 7, 2008)

firefox 3 is the best, unbeatable..


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 7, 2008)

firefox my choice


----------



## ananthas86 (Dec 19, 2008)

In my opinion,Firefox 3,though it takes more time to start than google chrome,its performance is that what pleases me.Chrome makes my 7 year old computer crawl on its knees with 100% CPU utilization...
I would say,with minimum resources,U cant beat firefox..I have already tried a lot of browsers including opera and safari...

The worst browser i have ever used is safari..

By the way my system configuration is..
Pentium 4 1.6GHz
512 MB 266MHz RAM
40 GB 5200 RPM Samsung HDD
Sony DVD-ROM
Samsung DVD-RW (Only Brand new component 1 month old,had to hunt around 5 shops to find an IDE Burner...)


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Dec 19, 2008)

I M Using Google Chrome On My System And It Is By Far The Best Browser I Have Used.

Then Comes Opera,FF3 And IE


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 20, 2008)

Firefox is leading!


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 20, 2008)

aND Shud too widout reasoning.


----------



## chooza (Dec 21, 2008)

I am using IE8 beta 2 abd Opera 9.63.Bothe are fast but on some web sites Opera become sluggish.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2009)

Google chrome for me.. Simple and serves the purpose...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

Buland Bharat ki Buland Tasveeeer...Hamaara Opera......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

FireFox 3. PERIOD.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 21, 2009)

Chrome is no doubtly the fastest browser 
After that Opera & Then Firefox
Let's see what new Firefox has to offer


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would go for Firefox


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2009)

Opera


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 21, 2009)

Burn the Fox.! and keep em rolling !Firefox boy~am!


----------



## fuzzz (Jan 21, 2009)

opera is just as good as firefox.. if only it came with something called ad block plus .. lol
FF rulez!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

^Right-Click>Block Content does the job in Opera


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2009)

Chrome(PC) and Safari(Mac) for me.


----------



## thinknano (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I don't like Opera personally tough it has some innovative ideas growing up...it takes time much more than Chrome and Firefox to load a new page.......

well my fav is Firefox with the Flasblock and ABP enabled!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jan 21, 2009)

Using Chrome on Windows 7 now.


----------



## 4T7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Fx still leads


----------



## aura (Feb 17, 2009)

I feel Google Chrome is the fastest but also I would state that it is very errornous too. We can definitely expect errors as it is in the beta stage of software development life cycle but still I feel that it is not a completely developed browser as it lack many features that other browser support it will take at least 6 more months for Google to come up with a really stable, feature rich, error free version of Google Chrome but definitely the start is in the right direction.


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Feb 17, 2009)

chrome is super fast for me..
but i define fast in a different sense(by taking compatibility too..)
so i go with firefox..
heads up to foxy...!!!


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 18, 2009)

4 me both Opera & safari rocks..


----------



## dips_view (Feb 18, 2009)

Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox Firefox


----------



## aura (Feb 27, 2009)

Safari 4 Beta is also an able compeditor now it is really very fast check it out yourself.

*www.apple.com/safari/features.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2009)

My opinions :

1. *Internet Explorer 8 beta 2* - you knew it from past & youi know the future 

2. *Firefox* - Very Good, Great customization capabilities through plugins & addons though it consumes too much system resource.

3. *Google Chrome* - It's just a over hyped browser ( as for now ). Let's see what it has to offer in the future

4. *Opera* - Excellent browser on the planet. Consumes very little system resource, is very fast, cool widgets & useful plugins ( though not as many as ff ). Looks cool too with it's default skin.

*Safari* - how many people does really use it ?

Conclusion - I rated opera over ff coz think of P3 with 128 Ram.
FF will run very slowly on that but I think the comp is just fine to browse the internet with opera. So the browser war of the world is not between IE & Firefox. It's between Firefox & Opera. 

Some of you guys may not agree with me but it's just what *I personally think* not to prove a particular browser user wrong.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Chrome on my office PC, Firefox on the MacBook and Opera on my home laptop.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 28, 2009)

Although I love Opera and will continue to use it weather its the fastest or not, I must admit, chrome is pretty darn fast.

PS: Opera new engine on the Opera 10 it the current fastest rendering engine, but its still in Beta.


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

Firefox with adblock, greasemonkey and the best of all Stumbleupon.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 19, 2009)

Opera with Turbo Mode is super fast.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 19, 2009)

Opera with Turbo Mode is super fast.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 19, 2009)

Chrome Looks Cool and Fast... Foxy for me any day


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 20, 2009)

k-meleon for my old celeron 850mhz with 256mb ram, running firefox is too heavy for my machine, but k-meleon is made of firefox geco engine..... opera is also good, but same is here, not for my pc


----------



## vivekshakya007 (Mar 22, 2009)

Opera rocks.Must visit this page:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

OFcourse opera , how can you guys compare it with others ?

its UNCOMPARABLE !


----------



## fireshots (Mar 22, 2009)

Firefox 3.0.7 rocks! Dint like chrome n safari both of em all show off, nvr used Opera though.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 24, 2009)

Firefox 3.07 is the best and its user friendliness makes ir more convinient to use. I love it.


----------



## nsalgaocar (Mar 24, 2009)

opera rules d lot!! its simply d fastest


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 25, 2009)

Firefox...3.0.7....still using it for the past 2 years...!


----------



## Roadripper (Mar 25, 2009)

FF FTW but iE 8 damn fast on vista ultimate...


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^have u tried opera ?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2009)

The gap between Opera and Firfox has diminished. So FIrefox is a worthy browser and that doesnt make Opera, lame.
Opera will always innovate while the rest will lift features from it


----------



## utsav (Mar 25, 2009)

well i have used several browsers and found chrome to be the sleekest followed by opera. both chrome and opera are equally fast , dunno y firefox hangs in my pc , plugin support makes it a lot more flexible than other browsers, and ya IE8 is really very good compared to IE7


----------



## Coool (Mar 25, 2009)

For me, all are equal.....I use opera...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2009)

^To the point. All browsers are very competitive nowadays which is a good option for the users.


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 26, 2009)

I think opera is the fastest!


----------



## axxo (Mar 26, 2009)

Firefox has won another crown..lifehacker just announced a day before firefox as winner of best browser in world.
*lifehacker.com/5182738/hive-five-winner-for-best-web-browser-firefox


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 26, 2009)

kuki_295 said:


> I have ff3 and google chrome on the laptop(not very powerfull) and i have experienced it that ff takes longer to start as it takes more resources.



True, firefox is a resource hog. Chrome works fine for me and is faster than the rest of the pile. Safari is OK. Safari for phone is worse than that for desktop IMO. Although, I can't comment on Opera.... only used Opera mini for phones which is great. No idea about desktop version.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 26, 2009)

though firefox is usable browser for some addons,  new "IE8" is quicker than others. 
ny different experience.?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

^ Yes the new IE8 is fast.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
But it misses one thing that firefox has. When we right click on a link, it doesn't have the option to open it in a new tab but a new window whereas firefox has it.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 26, 2009)

^^go to internet option>general>tab>settings>choose new tab in current window in open links in current window..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

^ It is already selected but then also there is no option to open in tab in current window.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 27, 2009)

^ try to reset settings in internet option>advanced>reset. it should solve ur problems.


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Internet Explorer? What's that? Ohhh wait is it the popular firefox downloading tool people use?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ WTH!! Please state clearly what you want to say!!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

^ It's a joke that people actually use internet explorer only one time...tat too just to download Firefox....


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 28, 2009)

Opera most of the faster than firefox but sometimes damn slow.


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> Opera most of the faster than firefox but sometimes damn slow.



i guess it all has to do with the network if you ask the westerners they will say opera is the fastest browser but its not the same for us...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2009)

For me Safari has been the fastest among all. Even faster than Chrome but I still prefer Firefox. It pwns.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Download the newest version then. The 3.1 beta version is available,

*www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

Opera 10


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
You using the Alpha? It is stable already? Last time I tried it (in OpenSUSE), it crashed occassionally...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

^It got to do with quirky Flash. Sometime it hangs with flash content  but stable in other sense.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 30, 2009)

opera users may try ie8..


----------



## buamatya@gmail.com (Apr 1, 2009)

PERSONALLY

  everybody are the same. IE is  BIT ANNOYING for the  WINDOWS GENIUNE ADVANTAGE VALIDATION part ,works well with windows updates .

Firefox is another story,managed to add free download manager lite extension with a plug in for bit torrent download.


----------



## irock4m.mobi (Apr 1, 2009)

firefox roxxxxx


www.irock4m.mobi


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 2, 2009)

Google Chrome's The Best.
You can even browse *cough* in Incognito Mode
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


buamatya@gmail.com said:


> PERSONALLY
> 
> everybody are the same. IE is  BIT ANNOYING for the  WINDOWS GENIUNE ADVANTAGE VALIDATION part ,works well with windows updates .
> 
> Firefox is another story,managed to add free download manager lite extension with a plug in for bit torrent download.



You should Use Genuine Softwares dude.

STOP PRIVACY!!!!
sry

i meant Stop Piracy!!!


----------



## Sathish (Apr 5, 2009)

read in a blog that discuss about chorme market share for march 09 uplift. (source: here )

Here’s the last 30 days in google analytics. 

*www.mattcutts.com/images/browser-market-share-march-2009.png

Some different browser marketshare numbers:
 Chrome went from 1.15% to 1.23% in the last ~30  days.(source:Net Applications)
 Chrome topped 2% recently and fewer people using  Internet Explorer and more people using Firefox and Chrome over the weekends.  StatCounter provides CSV export, so I made a separate chart for Chromesource: State counter)


*spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pRoiw3us3wh2KdUdTD1WHHA&oid=1&output=image


In the last 60 days, Chrome has gone from 2.099% to 2.479% (source:clicky says)

Last few hours

*www.mattcutts.com/images/browser-market-share-march-2009-clicky.png

The dev channel switcher*dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel/ to get the latest/greatest features in Chrome. For example, the dev  channel uses the F11 key to switch to full-screen mode and delete  auto-form-fill suggestions by cursoring down to them and hitting the “Delete”  key.
 - The chrome experiments site  demonstrates how well Chrome handles JavaScript.

 And does anyone know of other  sources for browser market-share?

*www.google.com/analytics/


----------



## planetcall (Apr 27, 2009)

I recently got my hand dirty with the most popular browsers. I tried IE, firefox3, Opera10, chrome and safari. I would say that Chrome is the fastest in all aspects. Next comes Safari and Opera10. Both are equally good but I find opera to be slightly better in resource consumption. Firefox is still slow. It has huge memory requirement, partly attributable to the addins but since it has the feature and it is being commonly used so it should not be considered in isolation. Firefox is slow in launch and in rendering in comparison to safari and chrome. IE sucks big time! I wonder when Microsoft will understand that its monopoly doesn't work anymore in browser arena!


----------



## cyanide911 (Apr 27, 2009)

Chrome hands down.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 27, 2009)

Oops the thread is regarding fatest browser and i thaugt it said fastest baller and i was going to comment that shoib akhtar is a clear jerker !!


----------



## prakash.gourav (Apr 28, 2009)

firefox roxx for me


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 28, 2009)

Though not my main browser, I find Songbird really fast both on Windows and Linux.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

opera is 10 times faster than firefox. firefox sucks. check out these test results,*www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html#winspeed & u will see that opera is ahead in most categories.


----------



## drsubhadip (Apr 28, 2009)

opera is best .....
fire fox and chrome is also good in my view


----------



## scare (Apr 30, 2009)

OPERA OPERA nobody can beat opera.This browser is very very fast & stable.I can't remember when last i have user IE or Firefox.


----------



## Sathish (Jul 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## axxo (Dec 28, 2009)

after reading this story I've a feeling that I should go back to IE6.
*www.saveie6.com/compare.php


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 28, 2009)

^^ axxo, Frankly speaking, thats the lamest most idiotic comparison of browsers I have ever seen...

1. You dont expect Firefox to install IE shortcut on your screen do you?
2. Many updates dont mean higher security... If you check security reports you will know the truth - Opera is the most secure among the mentioned due to its much smaller user base...
3. Chrome integrates tab bar on main window bar so it is more screen space efficient than IE6... Also, all the mentioned browsers allow kiosk mode (full screen view) by pressing F11 key
4. Active X is one of the reasons why IE is more insecure than the other browsers... Also, since it is a feature that is browser and OS-specific, it creates a lot of problems...
5. Test lightweightedness of browser by its speed of loading and page rendering... not by saying that it lacks a feature so it is lightweight...
6. (Its already there) - Not true in Macs and Linux systems
7. Regarding browser render speed indicated in the chart, I dont trust the details given in that chart, you can refer lots of other well-reputed sites that indicate otherwise on neutral comparison platforms...

PS: In my experience, Chrome loads fastest but I use Opera more because of its features (only gripe with Opera is occasional incompatibility with some websites). I also use Firefox and IE very occasionally...

Arun


----------



## axxo (Dec 28, 2009)

you got those points right. But I wasn't really meant to say that. It's just I got into surprise after hitting that link. 
Who can predict we may happen to see in another decade a link that reads something like www.savewindows.com.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2009)

FF Crawls on my system. Chrome is the fastest, beside it I use Opera. For me Chrome and Opera rocks......!!


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> ^^ axxo, Frankly speaking, thats the lamest most idiotic comparison of browsers I have ever seen...
> 
> 1. You dont expect Firefox to install IE shortcut on your screen do you?
> 2. Many updates dont mean higher security... If you check security reports you will know the truth - Opera is the most secure among the mentioned due to its much smaller user base...
> ...


axxo had posted that just for fun.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2009)

With their 10.50 alpha release opera proved once again it's the best out of the box browser in terms of performance, mem footprint, speed and features


----------



## cool.anurag93 (Dec 29, 2009)

In My Opinion,In Terms Of Speed :

Opera > Safari > Mozilla Firefox > Internet Explorer 8

Safari Claims To Be The Fastest Browser in The World And Yes It Is Fast,Faster Than Mozilla.I've Simultaneously Opened The Same Website In Firefox And Safari And Safari Loads It Much Quicker.After All Apple Won't Lie About Bieng Fast.

But When I Installed Opera,I Saw A Feature Called Opera Turbo Which Speeds Up Slow Connections.Sometimes My Connection Just Dies Out And If I open The Sites In Opera,They Open Very Fast When They Wont Even Open In Other Browsers.

But Overall,Opera Isn't The Best Browser.Yes It Gives You Speed,But It's Not About Speed.Overall I'd Arrange The Browsers As :

Mozilla Firefox > Internet Explorer > Opera > Safari

Mozilla Is The Complete Browser.It Has So Many Features And Add-Ons.The Persona Also Gives The Browser A Fresh Look.Security Is Also Very Good.Internet Explorer Is The Classic Browser.Internet Explorer 8 Is Very Good.Opera And Safari Lack The Basic Features Of Internet Explorer For Eg - Private Browsing.Safari Has The Least Features.

Two More Browsers I've Used Are Netscape Navigator And Google Chrome.Chrome Is Quite Average According To Me And Overall Lies Somewhere In Between Opera And Safari.Netscape Sucks And Is Below Safari In My Rating.


----------



## remrow (Dec 29, 2009)

The new opera 10 and the firefox are well matched in speed but i think opera is lil more faster on loading pages.


----------



## bijesh123 (Feb 9, 2010)

In my experience the title of fastest browser goes to OPERA V 10.10 There no doubt about it. AS FAR AS PORTABLE VERSION OPERA AT USB "opera@usb"
Firefox comes second, third is safari and Google crome tire between them.In the bottom is I explorer


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2010)

cool.anurag93 said:


> Yes It Gives You Speed,But It's Not About Speed.Overall I'd Arrange The Browsers As :
> 
> Mozilla Firefox > Internet Explorer > Opera > Safari
> 
> Mozilla Is The Complete Browser.It Has So Many Features And Add-Ons.The Persona Also Gives The Browser A Fresh Look.Security Is Also Very Good.Internet Explorer Is The Classic Browser.Internet Explorer 8 Is Very Good.Opera And Safari Lack The Basic Features Of Internet Explorer For Eg - Private Browsing.Safari Has The Least Features.


Private Browsing or not, Opera is 100x the browser Internet Explorer will ever be.

Ever heard of Adblocking? CSS changer? IRC client? 100x download manager? Mouse gestures? and many more. They are the real features.

I actually don't care about Private Browsing as I don't watch 'that' stuff. 

You may say that Firefox is better than Opera, but saying IE is better is a joke.

And What About Starting Each Word With A Capital Letter???


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG! can someone even call IE superior compared to opera. Opera is far more better and feature rich than ie and as for private browsing ( how come it can be basic feature ?? ) - just delete private data before and after using the browser from tools menu 

Opera has got add-on ( widget ), skin, ad-blocking, torrent download, mail client, turbo, some really handy dev tools & unite support and has very good customization features - don't you count them as basic features


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2010)

Totally agree.. Opera 10.50 is blazing fast.. its still in beta though.. I wonder how will it perform after all those "beta" issues are fixed...


----------



## sude (Feb 24, 2010)

+1 for opera.. though the newer version behaves a bit sluggish!

-SUDE


----------



## CA50 (Feb 25, 2010)

i prefer opera over any thing


----------



## Aspire (Feb 26, 2010)

Chrome for me!!!!!!!!!!!
Been using Google Chrome dev version for almost 2-3 Months now...............
It Rocks!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




> And What About Starting Each Word With A Capital Letter???


Some people do suffer from that syndrome.............


----------



## GigaHeartz (Feb 26, 2010)

people voting for chrome.. check this out.. read
*www.favbrowser.com/google-chrome-spyware-confirmed/
and 
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1046983.html


----------



## Aspire (Feb 26, 2010)

Google Chrome's Omnibar serves two functions at once:
1.Address Bar
2.Search Field

Thus this logging of every letter entered into the omnibar is neccessary

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

For those who prefer Privacy, theres this software
           Chrome Privacy Protector v1.0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2010)

For Chrome users who are concerned about privacy I really suggest Chromium. Chromium = Chrome - Google's crap


----------



## Sathish (Mar 8, 2010)

hi guys.. 
back to pavilion after 2 months..

this thread is only about 'SPEED' (i.e. rendering speed)
so pl do not consider other useful stuff .i.e. add on , UI, etc..


----------



## speedfreak9800 (Mar 8, 2010)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> i voted for firefox


Hey i voted firefox too but i thnk u should upgrage ur processor and graphics card considering u are a pc game lover.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 8, 2010)

@Sathish, when we talk about speed, you have to also consider the addons and features that are present because they too affect the overall speed of browsing experience... For example (note this is only a theoretical example), if I can go from one website to another through one click instead of three due to the presence of some feature, will it not improve the speed?

Arun


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 9, 2010)

I like Opera and it suites my needs. I find that it's a tad faster in general as compared to the others. Opera 10.50 hasn't been particularly flawless. Large image rendering doesn't happen instantaneously and there are a few crashes which I've never experienced before.

I use Opera, Firefox, Chrome and K-Meleon.
(all of the above include alpha/beta builds )


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 9, 2010)

+1 firefox


----------



## Deblopper (Mar 11, 2010)

Look out in the forum, an real broken down benchmarking is coming soon - for all the leading desktop web browsers.

Links will be posted soon & be updated.


----------



## angie (Mar 11, 2010)

firefox all the way baby....


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2010)

Deblopper said:


> Look out in the forum, an real broken down benchmarking is coming soon - for all the leading desktop web browsers.
> 
> Links will be posted soon & be updated.



Looking forward to it ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2010)

Forefpx 3.0 and Google Chrome......


----------



## CA50 (Mar 22, 2010)

thetechfreak said:


> Forefpx 3.0 and Google Chrome......



Try Opera 10.50 you will UNinstall Firefox.

try it


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 22, 2010)

IE'S NO MATCH WITH ANY OTHER BROWser.....it's d worst browser.....bet r firefox and google chrome based on personal experience


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 22, 2010)

One of the more thorough browser tests around, only on Thinkdigit. As of now, Opera and Chrome look like the fastest...
*www.thinkdigit.com/Internet/The-hunt-for-the-Fastest-Browser-on_4223.html - Part 1 
*www.thinkdigit.com/Internet/The-hunt-for-the-Fastest-Browser-on_4224.html - Part 2


----------



## Sathish (Mar 23, 2010)

some of guys were said opera is a fastest..its like joking.. 

while comparing opera.. ff and chrome are coming ahead.

i dont know why opera is being told as "fast" by some guys. 
i have simulatenously run the 3 browsers in a fresh_xp  and chrome has beaten all.(only for rendering not about other features ff has) 
opera fans can u pl told how..


----------



## james347 (Mar 23, 2010)

According to mine experience i will rate no.1 Firefox and No.2 Google chrome. 
I have not tried Opera !!!! 

___________________
Nokia 5800 Themes


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

Chrome and Firefox 3.6 are the best. I too like conqueror that comes default in openSUSE .


----------



## Sathish (Apr 24, 2010)

chrome 5 beta excels...


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 25, 2010)

Google Chrome is the fastest. I've used all the browsers. Opera & FF are left much behind by Chrome.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2010)

Use opera's Turbo mode - see & feel the difference


----------



## Sathish (Apr 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> Use opera's Turbo mode - see & feel the difference



i tested... its not beat chrome.. 
according to opera, 'turbo mode' only for slower connections.. so don't confuse with the term "turbo"..

and opera have slow rendering speed even comparing with Firefox..

1> Chrome
2> Firefox
3>Safari
4> Opera


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2010)

Sathish said:


> and opera have slow rendering speed even comparing with Firefox..


The one who is joking is you.

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/2932/operavk.jpg

Fastest browser on my PC.

And the browser with the highest score on Peacekeeper is Opera.


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 26, 2010)

im safari user but new opera 10.52 rc5 snapshot for mac is very very fast....it is faster than my beloved safari!!!!!!

opera used to suck on mac but now it is more native and looks cool.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

No Doubt Opera is the fastest Browser, but no browser can compete with Firefox+Add-ons combo. 

I'm not talking about just rendering speeds, The amount of flexibility offered by firefox is Awesome.

Let the Poll decide which is best


----------



## Shailskv (May 2, 2010)

fire fox burned all other even explorer is no more


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2010)

Chromium kicks ass!


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 2, 2010)

Shailskv said:


> fire fox burned all other even explorer is no more



Explorer ?? lol !


----------



## prasath_digit (May 13, 2010)

Firefox is very very good. I voted for Firefox. Internet Explorer 8 is the worst.  


*blogs.law.emory.edu/elsit/files/2009/02/firefox1.jpg


----------



## Aspire (May 17, 2010)

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/1594/catsocd.jpg


----------



## nikhilpai (May 17, 2010)

Based on personal experience:
Chrome is the fastest but Firefox is the best! Speed is not Everything!


----------



## Aspire (May 18, 2010)

Google Chrome now has most of the features in Firefox................................
like all Greasemonkey Scripts work in Chrome Now


----------



## prasath_digit (May 18, 2010)

Aspire said:


> Google Chrome now has most of the features in Firefox................................
> like all Greasemonkey Scripts work in Chrome Now




Though I absolutely love Google Chrome, Firefox is having me hooked.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 18, 2010)

Opera 10.50 !! See the test published in last month's digit. Chrome is a shade better but it is a resource hogger, while opera is very light.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

Have anybody tried IE9 preview ?? - downloaded it but it requires Vista Sp2 or Win7 to run - So I was not able to test it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 19, 2010)

Switched to Firefox, i'm hooked to it. The add-on feature is the diamond of this browser.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 19, 2010)

I have used all browsers and the fastest in my experience is IE 9 Platform preview.
Chrome and Opera beast Firefox's arse in terms of speed but the added functionality of Firefox's add ons are what keeps me to Firefox.
The one thing I hated about Chrome is there is no option to set a master password like in FF.
Opera somehow feels to clunky
As of now i am sticking to FF 3.6


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 20, 2010)

Firefox is good but i m findin chrome to be more quick . .
I just want opera like plugin to switch images for chrome, there was one but it doesnt work like it shud. .


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

^What type of plugin you are talking out? kindly be more clear.


----------



## pushkar (May 20, 2010)

He means a plugin which can switch images on/off quickly, like in Opera where clicking a button changes the modes between "Show images", "Cached images", "No images". It's very handy for us unfortunate people in India, with measly 2 GB limits in the day. 

Chrome has a plugin which only hides images, it doesn't stop images from getting downloaded.


----------



## Aspire (May 21, 2010)

There's a command line switch you can add to the target field of a Chrome desktop shortcut:
--disable-images

You can also disable JavaScript:
--disable-javascript
or plugins:
--disable-plugins


----------



## pushkar (May 21, 2010)

I know about that command line switch, but it turns off all images (even cached ones), and you need to restart Chrome if you want to enable images on a particular site. It simply isn't as convenient as Opera, where you can do this on the fly. Even Firefox has an extension for achieving this functionality.


----------



## ico (May 21, 2010)

Opera is Opera. It just doesn't need extensions.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2010)

^^ Well said - it's the most complete and usable ( fastest  ) browser out of the box with every useful option in right places


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

Firefox 3.6 with Ubuntu Lucid is pretty darn fast I have to say.


----------



## rahulkay (May 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Opera is Opera. It just doesn't need extensions.



Well, true on that part but Firefox provides you with plethora of plug-ins for security & other enhancements. 
Though it is quiet faster in rendering the page than FF but can't render all the web pages correctly, also I have noticed a strange behavior that 'opera' gets stuck with pages that are big in their content & server doesn't respond timely. Only choice you have is to reload the page. While with FF you can configure it to multiple attemps to download the page.
For above reasons I don't use 'Opera' regularly, I prefer FF over it.
Overall, I think FF is for jammed network, while 'Opera' is for fast rendering.


----------



## hellknight (May 23, 2010)

Opera has a wonderful built-in e-mail client too.. although, if you've a lot of mails, then Thunderbird is recommended.. Regarding Firefox, I'm eagerly waiting for Firefox 4.0 which will be based on the newly designed Mozilla 2.0 engine..


----------



## chandra_S (May 25, 2010)

i am a Firefox user ,but when it comes to speed(browsing+loading) it lags, chrome is better than that with no addons with only 1 or 2 extensions it rocks


----------



## Aspire (May 26, 2010)

Chrome ftw!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2010)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3756/screenshotqto.png

Chromium's still fastest for me


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2010)

So it looks like chrome 6.0.422.0 is slower than opera 10.60 ( improved from previous version  )

but the old version of chrome 5.0.375.55 still faster than the latest alpha versiion of opera - so for chrome it's old is gold as of now


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2010)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.downloadsquad.com/media/2010/05/opera-10.6.png


----------



## RavS (Jun 1, 2010)

Well these stats are all fine and good for the ego of fanboys. But really does a few points up or down in the benchmark affects the user experience noticeably.

I think people want a great browser which is an all rounder not just the fastest or lightest browser in the world.

Besides these stats don't make any impression on the loyalist. I couldn't convince one of my friend how great Chrome is, because he wasn't ready to leave his dear old Firefox.

And as for me, I use Firefox, Chrome and Opera (Both on Windows and Linux). Using all three, I know every browser has it's strength and weaknesses.

For me every browser is great.. as along as it's name doesn't start with an 'I'!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2010)

topgear said:


> So it looks like chrome 6.0.422.0 is slower than opera 10.60 ( improved from previous version  )
> 
> but the old version of chrome 5.0.375.55 still faster than the latest alpha versiion of opera - so for chrome it's old is gold as of now


I think it's the case of Unix build of Opera lagging behind. Apparently, the Windows and OS X of Opera 10.60 is the fastest. Or maybe my reading is just weird?


----------



## Abdul_wajid (Jun 9, 2010)

based my usage firefox in microsoft windows 7 is fastest than other


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

by other you mean???


----------



## unigen (Jun 12, 2010)

IMO, "fast" or "fastest" are highly relative terms. In my experience Opera is _the_ fastest, but this is after it's loaded! Ditto for Firefox. FF without extensions would be just as fast but again the question of usability remains. Chrome is the fastest to load, so essentially you get to work before the others have loaded. Add those extensions and it's the same as FF.

On Ubuntu FF is the default browser so it has the advantage of a fast base system. But Opera on Ubuntu is again faster than FF.

Opera has several modes to help you browse even faster. And the built-in email client has a 'low-bandwidth' mode which no other email client has. Overall, Opera is way ahead of the others.

However, if you do a quick search on this topic you'll know that the browsers handle javascript differently, so depending on what you're currently doing the speed will vary from one site to another. So no clear winners.

If you're too lazy to do your own homework (esp. the guy who started this discussion) the one short answer: Chrome.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

Well ,i have a dial up connection and in my experience Opera and Safari where way faster than firefox.May be the speed depends on connection type.


----------



## unigen (Jun 15, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Well ,i have a dial up connection and in my experience Opera and Safari where way faster than firefox.May be the speed depends on connection type.



True. When I upgraded my system to a higher processor and more ram the Net speed improved immediately.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 28, 2010)

I just downloaded Opera 10.54 and realized that i was missing some serious speed.Earlier when i used opera 9 it used to take 50-60 seconds or more to load the td/forum page .But now with opera turbo enabled the texts contents get displayed within 5 seconds and entire gets displayed in around 30 secs.I got electrified!!For all those who are on dial up connection Opera 10 is the best yet.


----------



## md0389 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Fastest  Browser....*

google chrome....


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

I've noticed a strange thing with the google chrome dev build 6.0.427.0 - whenever I try to download a file using chrome it only giving me one third speed of opera 10.53 - other than this page loading speed is excellent though


----------



## Sathish (Jul 19, 2010)

waiting to see the full throttle of FF 4...


----------



## Siva36 (Jul 21, 2010)

Me a new user    i m using a bsnl gprs and firefox 4 beta 1 and getting the maximum speed out of it


----------



## Neuron (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ You got to try Opera 10.Enable turbo and see how it beats FF4!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ +1 and yeah very true and i know it very well as I've used it so many times and still use it often


----------



## amd4life (Oct 16, 2010)

using both opera&chrome...but found chrome to be better than opera...


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 16, 2010)

See, I got a news today...
DIfferent ISP's support different browsers....
BSNL--> Opera
Tata--> NOt sure but Firefox
Sify --> Internet Explorer.....

This is also a reason why most BSNL users say Firefox to be slow...


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been using opera for 5 years.5 years ago I was in dial up and there was a reason for I used opera.When we click back button it instantly goes to the page previously loaded and that was a huge relief in dial up while IE and Firefox loading the page again when we click back button.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Opera is great on Windows. Very fast. Chromium is good too, but Opera takes the cake.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

Krow said:


> Opera is great on Windows. Very fast. Chromium is good too, but Opera takes the cake.



Chromium ? What about Nickel ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

^Lol.

Check it out : Here!


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooops I thought you referred chrome


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

At this point of time, Chromium 7 is fastest for me. 


ajai5777 said:


> Chromium ? What about Nickel ?


How about Iron, eh? 
SRWare Iron - The Browser of the Future


----------



## Rahim (Oct 16, 2010)

Opera with the announcement of support for Extensions would be way ahead still.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Opera is such a beautiful browser. Addons will make it so much more interactive.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

Opera bowser with extension support will be the best browser of all time and still opera browser is the great one.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 28, 2010)

Firefox is my choice - Free and Open Source...faster and better...


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 18, 2011)

Firefox is the best, just wish they correct its long start up time problem in version 4


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2011)

Chrome is faster according to me

but dont we geeks agree firefox has a special spot in our heart?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

Try out Firefox 4 beta 9. Really fast.

And all browsers are now fast enough. The difference is so small that it is hardly noticeable.

Opera 11 on Windows 7 is the best browser ever though. Chrome is my choice on Linux and I like Firefox on Mac.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2011)

Opera Mobile is pretty awesome in Android btw. Opera Mini as expected rocks with a slower 2G connection.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

Opera is actually the "real" cross-platform browser.  Opera Sync ftw. All my bookmarks are synced everywhere even on my phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2011)

Opera Mobile rocks on any phone!


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Try out Firefox 4 beta 9. Really fast.
> 
> And all browsers are now fast enough. The difference is so small that it is hardly noticeable.
> 
> *Opera 11 on Windows 7 is the best browser ever though*. Chrome is my choice on Linux and I like Firefox on Mac.



even on XP it's the best browser - no crash or hang up so far.


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 23, 2011)

But for Linux Opera sucks!!!
It crashed many times.
Firefox is my personal choice for Linux.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 23, 2011)

Using Opera since 3 years..Hate Firefox,Google chrome hated it's interface,safari is k..IE it's like used when opera doen't work...


----------

